# ACS Wrong Assessment on Educational Qualifications



## mendesma (May 29, 2012)

Dear all,

I have received the results form my skills assessment and my 5 year bachelor honours degree in Computing Science (Information Technology) was assessed as comparable to an AQF Advanced Diploma with a major in computing which is only a 1.5 - 2 years volume of learning.

I've requested ACS to review their assessment I the've said it was correct. 
I am still waiting for them to explain why they have reduced my Education in 3 years.

This is very upsetting as I am applying for a PR so I need the 15 points for the Educational Qualifications and the Advanced diploma only gives me 10 points.

Has anyone had the same problem?
What can I do to have a correct Educational Qualifications assessment?

Thank you.
Regards,
Gabi


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi ther

I think u hav no option, ACS gives final word..

In some country education cant be accpted by ACS... at major level. it varies to varies..


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Gabi, 

did you submit your mark sheet and full curriculum? Sometimes the names of the subjects can be quite generic and the courses are called Mathematics 1-3 instead for Linear Algebra, Logic and Statistics, although that's their actual content. The ACS assessor may well have thought, "Well, that could be anything - I'm not counting it as related to ICT". 

As _jayptl_ pointed out, ACS has the last word. But you can go for re-assessment if you have additional evidence that might strengthen your application. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

mendesma said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have received the results form my skills assessment and my 5 year bachelor honours degree in Computing Science (Information Technology) was assessed as comparable to an AQF Advanced Diploma with a major in computing which is only a 1.5 - 2 years volume of learning.
> 
> ...



Totally shocking ... 5 years Honours Degree == Advance Diploma ????!!

Your degree has been provided by University or Polytechnic ?? Sometimes certain case officers will ONLY accept Bachelors from a "UNIVERSITY" to be equivalent to Australian BSc.


----------



## mendesma (May 29, 2012)

jayptl said:


> Hi ther
> 
> I think u hav no option, ACS gives final word..
> 
> In some country education cant be accpted by ACS... at major level. it varies to varies..


Thank you jayptl. 
However this is an unacceptable situation because my Bachelor degree is accredited in every country in the European Union under the Bologna Agreement as well as the Seoul educational agreements worldwide.

There must be something I can do to have the correct assessment.


----------



## mendesma (May 29, 2012)

Sunlight11 said:


> Totally shocking ... 5 years Honours Degree == Advance Diploma ????!!
> 
> Your degree has been provided by University or Polytechnic ?? Sometimes certain case officers will ONLY accept Bachelors from a "UNIVERSITY" to be equivalent to Australian BSc.


That how I feel...Totally shocked!

My degree is provided by a University however the word "UNIVERSITY" isn't in the name of this institution. 
The name is Higher Institute for Advanced Technologies - Could this be the reason?

In this case what should I do?


----------



## mendesma (May 29, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi Gabi,
> 
> did you submit your mark sheet and full curriculum? Sometimes the names of the subjects can be quite generic and the courses are called Mathematics 1-3 instead for Linear Algebra, Logic and Statistics, although that's their actual content. The ACS assessor may well have thought, "Well, that could be anything - I'm not counting it as related to ICT".
> 
> ...


Hi Monika,

Yes I did submit the mark sheet. 
Should I submit the detailed description of the subjects?
Probably I will send ACS the documentation of the Bologna agreement stating this is University degree recognized all over Europe.

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

mendesma said:


> That how I feel...Totally shocked!
> 
> My degree is provided by a University however the word "UNIVERSITY" isn't in the name of this institution.
> The name is Higher Institute for Advanced Technologies - Could this be the reason?
> ...


Ya i feel that Might just be a reason as same thing happened to one other guy whereas one case officer assessed his Bachelor from an Institute to be equivalent to Diploma while another applicant with same qualification from same institute got Bachelor equivalent..

There are ppl who regard degrees from Institute and Colleges to be inferior to that of University ... even though there may not be any difference..

So I'll say that this time send a detailed descriptions of your coursework + A documented proof that your Institute is same as any University in Europe.


----------



## mendesma (May 29, 2012)

Sunlight11 said:


> Ya i feel that Might just be a reason as same thing happened to one other guy whereas one case officer assessed his Bachelor from an Institute to be equivalent to Diploma while another applicant with same qualification from same institute got Bachelor equivalent..
> 
> There are ppl who regard degrees from Institute and Colleges to be inferior to that of University ... even though there may not be any difference..
> 
> So I'll say that this time send a detailed descriptions of your coursework + A documented proof that your Institute is same as any University in Europe.


That is so unfair!
Do you happen to know if the guy that got Diploma assessed managed to have his education corrected to bachelor degree later on?

I am going to gather all the documentation I can get to have this assessment right. I am definitely not taking this as it is.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

mendesma said:


> That is so unfair!
> Do you happen to know if the guy that got Diploma assessed managed to have his education corrected to bachelor degree later on?
> 
> I am going to gather all the documentation I can get to have this assessment right. I am definitely not taking this as it is.


I think they are from Pakistan, I am talking about two guys here... ! Sorry at this moment I couldn't recall their IDs.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2013)

mendesma said:


> Hi Monika,
> 
> Yes I did submit the mark sheet.
> Should I submit the detailed description of the subjects?
> ...


 Australia is not part of the European Union and doesn't care if your qualifications are accepted in Europe. 

They have their own criteria based on where it is taught, course content, how it is taught and at what level based on their own standards. 
Some institutions are known for handing out degrees when they are not degree standard having been taught at a lower level or missing out vital modules that would have been taught in most other institutions.


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

As a general rule, Australian authorities seem to lower any offshore degrees by one level. For example, me and all my friends who have Master's degree from Bulgarian universities, have been assessed as a bachelor equivalent in AQF. Our Bulgarian degrees, though, have been widely accepted in all EU countries as well.

Happily for us, lowering form masters to bachelor doesn't affect the points...


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

ltrifonov said:


> As a general rule, Australian authorities seem to lower any offshore degrees by one level. For example, me and all my friends who have Master's degree from Bulgarian universities, have been assessed as a bachelor equivalent in AQF. Our Bulgarian degrees, though, have been widely accepted in all EU countries as well.
> 
> Happily for us, lowering form masters to bachelor doesn't affect the points...


Well i am not so sure on that, last month one forum member got his 5 years ICT Diploma from Russia to be equated with AU Bachelor by ACS...

I guess it mostly depends on the Country of degree conferring University, Level at which subjects are taught (But that Russian Diploma seemed quite advanced to them I guess) and the number of ICT courses.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi mendesma, 

if your course is accredited by the European Union you should have a *Diploma Supplement* that explains your education system, ECTS points etc. I have a 4-year degree that is somewhat between a bachelor and master and totally unheard of except in Austria and Germany . I submitted the _Diploma Supplement_ to help the ACS assessor evaluate my degree in relation to an Australian bachelor. 

__shel_ is right, it does not matter if your education is accredited and accepted in Europe. But I'm sure you'll be able to convince the assessor if you submit more information. I would definitely submit the *full curriculum with subject descriptions* as well. That way the assessor can see how advanced your courses were and how many related to ICT. 

Finally, a letter from your educational provider or the education ministry that explains that it is indeed a university would probably help as well .

Good luck, 
Monika


----------



## mendesma (May 29, 2012)

ltrifonov said:


> As a general rule, Australian authorities seem to lower any offshore degrees by one level. For example, me and all my friends who have Master's degree from Bulgarian universities, have been assessed as a bachelor equivalent in AQF. Our Bulgarian degrees, though, have been widely accepted in all EU countries as well.
> 
> Happily for us, lowering form masters to bachelor doesn't affect the points...


Unfortunately for my they have lowered me 2 levels. 
I have a Bachelor Honours Degree (Level 8) - 5 Years study, and have been lowered to a Level 6 Advanced Diploma - 2 Year study.

Does anyone else had the same problem and can give any advice and share the experience?


----------



## mendesma (May 29, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi mendesma,
> 
> if your course is accredited by the European Union you should have a *Diploma Supplement* that explains your education system, ECTS points etc. I have a 4-year degree that is somewhat between a bachelor and master and totally unheard of except in Austria and Germany . I submitted the _Diploma Supplement_ to help the ACS assessor evaluate my degree in relation to an Australian bachelor.
> 
> ...



@Monika, thank you so much for your advice. I had never heard about the diploma supplement. It looks it may help me.
I am going to gather as much documentation as I possibly can, to substantiate my 5 year degree. Even the letter from the education ministry


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

mendesma said:


> Unfortunately for my they have lowered me 2 levels.
> I have a Bachelor Honours Degree (Level 8) - 5 Years study, and have been lowered to a Level 6 Advanced Diploma - 2 Year study.
> 
> Does anyone else had the same problem and can give any advice and share the experience?


Well I am considerably worried with my one, even though my Degree is from UK and its a Bachelor (Hons.) degree... I've been granted First year exemption and completed the degree within 2 years with First Class (Highest achievement) ..

I provided exemption certificate and details of prior certificate IV learning, I hope that should be enough and the assessor evaluates AQF Bachelor... 

If they really hamper my case with something odd... I'll definitely say they are screwed in their heads as last month I applied in WES Canada evaluation and they evaluated my Bachelor to be equivalent to 4 Year Canadian Bachelor.

Its in Stage 4, With Assessor ... ! I hope he just dont suddenly starts asking questions.. !


----------



## mendesma (May 29, 2012)

@Sunlight, I wish you all the best. Please let us know about the outcome.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Yes I will.


----------



## mendesma (May 29, 2012)

Hi everybody!

Just to let you know that I have request ACS for a re-assessment, added loads of additional documentation to the process, including the diploma supplement (as per Monikas's suggestion), several ordinances certifying my school and my degree as tertiary/academic education and also a statement from the Portuguese ministry of education.
And finally ACS reviewed their decision and assessed my degree as AQF *Bachelor Degree with a major in computing*!
:clap2:
Thank you all for your suggestions, it surely helped to get this result!

@Sunlight, do you have the result of your assessment already?


----------



## mamun_khl (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi mendesma

I have the same problem as yours was. My 4 years Bachelor in Computer science and Engineering degree assessed as AQF associate degree. Did you have any solution ?

Thanks
mamun


----------



## borak (May 4, 2015)

*Acs*



mamun_khl said:


> Hi mendesma
> 
> I have the same problem as yours was. My 4 years Bachelor in Computer science and Engineering degree assessed as AQF associate degree. Did you have any solution ?
> 
> ...


Hi Mamun,

Same this happen to me, my 4 years Software Engineering Degree is assessed as AQF Associate Degree not as a bachelor degree, but i have seen this Bulgarian guy has done his stuff and got assess as Bachelor degree, what are we supposed to do...
tell me about your case.


----------



## borak (May 4, 2015)

Hi Folks,

I have the same issue as last week ACS Assessed my Bachelor of Software Engineering degree as AQF Associate Degree... i was really dishearten with the result. As it has deducted my 10 points... 5 from education and 5 from degree. Al tough i had submitted all the document e.g. my degree, transcript and my document were attested from HEC (Higher Education Commission Pakistan) . Whereas so many other guys i see on the forum with the same education are assessed as Bachelor Degree....

Well i am thinking now to go for an Review and Appeal... Any of you guys could help please.

Thanks


----------



## mendesma (May 29, 2012)

Please see my post from August 2013: "Just to let you know that I have request ACS for a re-assessment, added loads of additional documentation to the process, including the diploma supplement (as per Monikas's suggestion), several ordinances certifying my school and my degree as tertiary/academic education and also a statement from the Portuguese ministry of education. And finally ACS reviewed their decision and assessed my degree as AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing!"
First you need ACS to let you know why the aren't recognising your studies as tertiary education. That's what I did, and found that they didn't recognise my school as a tertiary education entity. So I gathered all the documentation I could to prove them wrong and they reviewed their assessment and finally recognised my bachelor with a major in computing! Hope this helps! Good luck to you all!


----------



## fshah (Aug 15, 2015)

borak said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have the same issue as last week ACS Assessed my Bachelor of Software Engineering degree as AQF Associate Degree... i was really dishearten with the result. As it has deducted my 10 points... 5 from education and 5 from degree. Al tough i had submitted all the document e.g. my degree, transcript and my document were attested from HEC (Higher Education Commission Pakistan) . Whereas so many other guys i see on the forum with the same education are assessed as Bachelor Degree....
> 
> ...


hi everyone, look like many guys from Pakistan have unexpected outcome of the education assessment. This happened to me as well. they have equated both my B.Sc(2 years) and MCS(2 years) as associate degrees with major in computing. They in fact have accepted that i have 4 year education major in computing, but this 4 year is not equivalent to AQF bachelor(3 year). what an irony!

i would request ACS to consider the study completed in Bsc in conjunction to MCS.

can anyone suggest appropriate plan?


----------



## rageut2004 (Jun 21, 2016)

*Wrong Assessment with North South University, Bangladesh*



mendesma said:


> Please see my post from August 2013: "Just to let you know that I have request ACS for a re-assessment, added loads of additional documentation to the process, including the diploma supplement (as per Monikas's suggestion), several ordinances certifying my school and my degree as tertiary/academic education and also a statement from the Portuguese ministry of education. And finally ACS reviewed their decision and assessed my degree as AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing!"
> First you need ACS to let you know why the aren't recognising your studies as tertiary education. That's what I did, and found that they didn't recognise my school as a tertiary education entity. So I gathered all the documentation I could to prove them wrong and they reviewed their assessment and finally recognised my bachelor with a major in computing! Hope this helps! Good luck to you all!


Hi mendesma,

I just signed up to this forum today, i got my ACS validation yesterday and had the same issue as yours they are considering my degree as an associate degree not a Bachelor's Degree in Computer Engineering. I have provided them with my transcript and the course subject are clearly named there.

A little bit of background, i am from Bangladesh and completed my Bachelor of Science in Computer Engineering in 2010 from North South University (the top ranked private university of our country) and since then have gained 5 years of working experience. I recently decided to move to Australia and hence i applied for ACS validation this month on the fifth.

Back to today, so i emailed them today as to why they are considering this as a Associate Degree. I to am not gonna go down without a fight.

My question to you is when you queried through email to ACS, as to why they didn't consider this to be a Bachelor's equivalent what was there answer: 

Did they directly state that your institute was not recognised? If so did you query them what documents can you provide to prove them otherwise.

Or, did they just give you a vague answer like: this is what we determined; end of story. If that is the cased did you decide to re-assess anyway with providing more documents?

Also, my university hasn't been internationally accredited but it has been accredited by UGC (University Grant Commission), the only national accreditation authority in Bangladesh. In such case what documents can i provide if the reply from ACS is that they do not recognise my university?

It would be helpful if you can list the documents you provided. I will reply back to this thread and detail my troubles once they reply.

Thanks


----------



## fshah (Aug 15, 2015)

i am afraid you cant do much if acs has reached to a conclusion. ACS follows the guidelines of CEP that is country education profile which actually maps the education standards of the universities from all over the world to the Australian university standards. your university must be ranked very low in that list which made acs to equate your degree to associate degree. you can file a review and asked acs to revisit their decision, however, i believe you would very lucky if they accept you stance.


----------



## mendesma (May 29, 2012)

Hi Rageut2004,

There is definitely room for a review and for ACS to re-assess differently as they did for me and ended up recognising my degree as a Bachelor. 
As you know I had exactly the same problem, so be positive and don’t quit 

I my case I had a migration agent to help me with this (Mark Northam, he is great), so he questioned ACS about the reasons for not considering my degree as a Bachelor and they directly stated that my school was not recognised because it wasn’t a public/state university and it was a private university.

Based on this I contacted my school and the Portuguese Ministry of Education, told them what was going on and requested them to provide me the necessary documentation to proof that my school is a recognised tertiary education entity, entitled to award university degrees, and so they did.
I gathered several ordinances and pieces of legislation about the oficial recognition of my school, documents and diagrams explaining how the Portuguese educational system works, and a declaration from the Portuguese Ministry of Education stating the oficial recognition of my school.

It took me a while to gather and translate all this documentation but it was worth it because ACS was convinced by all this new documentation and finally agreed to recognise my degree as a Bachelor.

I hope this helps and wish you the best of luck! 




rageut2004 said:


> Hi mendesma,
> 
> I just signed up to this forum today, i got my ACS validation yesterday and had the same issue as yours they are considering my degree as an associate degree not a Bachelor's Degree in Computer Engineering. I have provided them with my transcript and the course subject are clearly named there.
> 
> ...


----------



## srAus2017 (Aug 8, 2017)

[email protected]@ at last what was the ACS review outcome?? Please let us know...it will be very helpful.


----------



## vembu293 (May 2, 2018)

Hi sunlight, 
did you receive your result from ACS? my case is pretty much similar to yours...


----------

